# Anyone still play Harvest Moon TToTT?



## toastia (Dec 31, 2013)

I do, I think it's very underrated ^_^. It's a good game I think, but it does get a little bit repetitive. But then again, what Harvest Moon game doesn't? I wanna know if anyone else still plays that game. I don't wanna be alone here


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 31, 2013)

I traded my copy in. It was boring and not addictive. Too less content was in it for 30 dollars.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 31, 2013)

Are you asking about any or just a certain one?


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 31, 2013)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Are you asking about any or just a certain one?



It's in the thread name :/


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

I still do ~ TOTT is one of my favorite ever  It is underrated 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Who did you marry?! XD


----------



## Beary (Dec 31, 2013)

I didn't play ToTT, but I played the 3DS one. I married the tough animal keeper guy xD


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh my god, I still have to get that TAT I'm too poor atm though :c I was so desperate for it I watched videos/gameplays about it even xD


----------



## toastia (Dec 31, 2013)

If any1 wants to exchange FC's, I gotta few turnips in my wifi field, 30 to be exact.
I got the 3DS digital version, much less buggy.

My dream guy is Cam, he is kinda rude but he is so adorable! Got him at blue flower color and I'm in Fall 3 of Year 1. At this rate, he'll my groom by Summer of Year 2


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't find my copy at the moment. My advice: don't stop playing.
Everytime I take a break, I can't ever pick up from where I last left off. But I made so much progress, it's frustrating not to...

Maybe I'll play it if I can find it.
I was going for Reina, and I was getting there. That's all I can remember.


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes. Seriously pausing while you're progressing is not a good idea! I tried playing it last week and man,  couldn't even last five minutes trying to remember what I was doing before I stopped :c Reina is such a cutie, oh my gosh. Would definitely do her path if I was a guy  She reminds me of Nico Robin from One Piece.

I am also going for Cam. ~ I had a hard time between Ash and Cam, but OMG, Cam is sweet and kind and adorable. (He won me over that one quest about a cat). Also the flowers stuff. ^_^ I haven't married him but I'm on my last flower event <3 And then Mikhail showed up which gave me unwavering feelings, but I decided I'll get him on my second slot. ^^ Which I don't see happening cause now I'm totally lost on my first one, siiigh

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am also on Fall (6) I believe, Year 1. Good luck with Cam! o(^w^)o


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm playing Rune Factory 4 which is much better in terms of building friendships. It feels more connected in a way.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been a big Harvest Moon player since I was in elementary school. Only the Wii/Gamecube/Playstation ones, though. I didn't even know Tale of Two Towns even existed, to be honest. . (Looking into it now)


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

I love the gamecube/wii ones, though I never owned any. I just borrowed my cousins (for about 2 years) and that was all I played XD Tale of Two Towns is pretty amazing to me. Actually one of my favorite and long-term game [ if you keep playing it nonstop because as stated before... you can lose track of the game ;o; ]

Never played Rune Factory 4  I've looked at the trailer/reviews when I was searching for new games, and it is actually on my 'to-buy' list xD I hope I get it soon xxx


----------



## toastia (Jan 1, 2014)

I've never even heard of Rune Factory, I'm gonna see what it is.


----------



## toastia (Jan 1, 2014)

Should be decent


----------



## Prothervents (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey I play too and I would love to have some people to play with in Multiplayer mode! I have no idea how to find my friend code though...


----------



## Cou (Jan 4, 2014)

Prothervents said:


> Hey I play too and I would love to have some people to play with in Multiplayer mode! I have no idea how to find my friend code though...



Do you have the original DS or the 3DS one?


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 4, 2014)

I have the 3DS one. I stopped playing after AC came out tbh. I did manage to marry Ash though


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 4, 2014)

Prin said:


> I've never even heard of Rune Factory, I'm gonna see what it is.



It's basically a Fantasy Harvest Moon, the blurb that is featured on nearly all the websites. There is more focus with the town and dungeon crawling, it's much better than HM in my opinion because you can still do many things without solving the storyline. The story is interesting so i doubt anyone would skip over it.


----------



## Mary (Jan 4, 2014)

BellBringerGreen said:


> It's basically a Fantasy Harvest Moon, the blurb that is featured on nearly all the websites. There is more focus with the town and dungeon crawling, it's much better than HM in my opinion because you can still do many things without solving the storyline. The story is interesting so i doubt anyone would skip over it.



Yeah, rune factory's great.


My friend plays ToTT.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 4, 2014)

I've never played TToTT, but it doesn't look very interesting to me. I'd rather play a New Beginning, because I like the look of it. Rune Factory sounds interesting too, I might look into it.


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 4, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I've never played TToTT, but it doesn't look very interesting to me. I'd rather play a New Beginning, because I like the look of it. Rune Factory sounds interesting too, I might look into it.



A New Beginning got way too boring later in the game. The story is not sufficient enough to be bothered with. In RF4, things are widely different; less focus on farming makes it much more fun. It's usually a button masher with the bosses though, and you will constantly find yourself needing to grind up to beat said dungeon. I just wish there were more cutscenes rather than confession cutscene, proposal cutscene, and introductory cutscene. There are probably much more that I don't know about though.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 4, 2014)

I've heard that it's really slow in the beginning with tutorials.


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2014)

I got bored of it within 1-2 weeks of the US release date. I paid nearly as much as the game itself to import it. 

The emphasis on the cooking aspect of the game was irritating and I found that even though the 'two town' aspect of the game was it's biggest gimmick it merely resulted in both towns feeling compromised and uninteresting. Oh, and the bachelors were boring - didn't stop me from wooing them all though.  My favourite HM games to date are _MFoMT_ and _DS Cute_. 


I started playing _HM:ANB_ a few days ago and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Evy J (Jan 5, 2014)

I played it but idk it felt to slow i got cam hiro and the animal guy cant remember his name atm and when playing s the guy protag i married ulyssa/oracle
idk it got boring after that the new one was ok way to slow i recently started replaying Another Wonderful Life i forgot how fast that one went

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG in DS Cute it's so hard to woo a spouse!
I just go it for christmas to add to my collection and im trying to get skye on one profile and do the best friend the with the witch princess! and the fp go down the next day O:


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 9, 2014)

BellBringerGreen said:


> It's in the thread name :/



Ok I get it now. I thought you were making a crying face because you put TTOTT instead of TOTT.


----------



## toastia (Jan 12, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I've heard that it's really slow in the beginning with tutorials.



Kinda yeah, but some games do that :/


----------



## juneau (Jan 14, 2014)

I definitely need to play that again. Didn't get very far, don't remember why but it wasn't very memorable for me. The characters and setting was cool though, I liked the two different towns. That's pretty much all I remember about it - one side was very Western, the other very traditional Japanese. ^^" I think I liked Georgia the most, she was cute (I always play as a boy in Harvest Moon games).


----------



## Gandalf (Jan 18, 2014)

I liked the horse and cart aspect, planting seeds and watering them was also a lot easier with the trenches you could dig.

Overall it wasn't memorable. I liked some of the bachelorettes but really there wasn't enough to do outside the core harvest moon mechanics. Never really been a game with a stand out story or anything but the cooking festival was just lame as the main event. Gombe's seeds were shut like every other day which was was crazy annoying and i didn't like how they only had 3-4 things on display at once.

I think its just harvest moon only works for me when it looks pretty like Tree of Tranquility and TOTT didn't look like anything special on the 3DS. Really looking forward to Rune Factory 4 but it is taking forever to get to aus.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 20, 2014)

Harvest moon is my first most addictive nintendo game! I love how it so daily routine to build up my lovely farm and make friends with villagers but eventually animal crossing came into my life and take over harvest moon (AC is about real time and HM not) =x


----------



## GrayScreen (Feb 11, 2014)

I've played Tale of Two Towns and I wasn't really that impressed. I think Animal Parade set my standards for the series way to high, and I haven't found another title yet that I really felt compared, especially on the DS/3DS. I remember liking More Friends of Mineral Town and A Wonderful Life a lot though. Animal Parade still feels like the best title so far to me.


----------

